# Membership price rise w.e.f 1st September 2014



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

*Membership price rise: Effective from 1st September 2014*

*Summary:*

** £3 increase across all premium membership options *
* £2 increase across all web membership options *
* Introduction of optional online only magazine option **

As discussed at the AGM for EvenTT14, the TTOC committee are recommending that a small increase in membership prices take place, to maintain the quality and standard of our activities, including our award winning magazine, AbsoluTTe.

*The club has held the cost of membership at the current levels for well over 4 years now,* but during that time, there have been large increases in postage costs, as well as the cost of buying club stock such as merchandise and clothing.

The club also participates in a number of events, such as GTI International, Audi Driver International, Ultimate Dubs, as well as our own annual EvenTT, and the costs involved with supporting these type of events are also regularly increasing.

In addition, the committee wants to maintain and enhance the quality of the regular club printed magazine, AbsoluTTe. Design costs have remained the same in recent years, but with the increase in the number of members choosing to have the magazine, as well as increased costs in printing, the magazine is the single biggest expense that the club incurs.



> *With that in mind, the committee will introduce an increase of £3 across all premium membership options and £2 across all web membership options, including renewals.*
> 
> For example, this will take the price of a new premium 1 year membership to *£38*, and a new 1 year web membership to £*17.*
> 
> A renewal of a 1 year premium membership will increase to *£33*, and a renewal of a 1 year web membership to *£12.*


The prices for all categories will be updated in the club shop with effect from 1st September 2014, but existing prices will be honoured for all new purchases and renewals up until that time.

In addition, in order to combat the rising postage costs we are introducing an option for Premium Members to have their magazines available ONLY online.



> This membership option will allow members to choose to have their magazine solely online, and receive the benefit of a lower membership price.
> 
> Whilst we appreciate that the printed magazine is a great club benefit that we have no plans to abolish, we feel that a cost effective alternative is to offer an online alternative to the printed magazine.
> 
> These membership options will remain at the current prices with no increase


*If you would like to take advantage of the current pricing, please visit http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop before the 1st September 2014*


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a note to the TTOC owners, i have just purchased ownership, after being a happy ttf member for over a year, but wanting to now have access to the big show stands ready for next year when the car is rebuilt. I hope to get to know some fellow enthusiasts, and am glad i got the membership before september!


----------

